# Please help....demodex?



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

When I first got Panda around September of last year? He had demodex mange so he took the 6 week medication with the two baths every week and his hair came back, he no longer had the redness of skin and was looking very handsome . Well it's now June and I took him to the vet on Friday and he got a skin scraping and the vet said he saw a few demodex under his skin but it looked like flea dust...this is a new vet at Banfield (i have to use them in till december) I explained that it looks EXACTLY the same as it did last time and he's begining to lose hair in the same EXACT spots as he did before and those "dots" are only in those specific spots. So after pleading my case he decided to go with another 6 week, two baths a week medication.* My question IS has this happened to anyone else before?* The doctor said it could be because he has a *low immunity*? I feed him the diamonds lamb and rice meal, which I believe is good dog food? What does it mean to have low immunity and how can I help him?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

demodex invades when the immune system can no longer fight it off. its a naturally occurring mite on skin.
depending on how bad it gets. but idk if you trust your vet then then trust him dont waste money there if you dont.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

A vet that can't tell the difference between a mite and flea dust should not be a vet. I would ask for another scraping. Also, even if your dog has mites, if you have used an insecticide lately on them, it may test negative.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you tried Ivemectin paste. 2 of my females have it and we got thru this whenever the go thru their heat cycles or pregnancy. Im in Chicago so I know where to get it here. We go to a "feed store". Basically it's a horse de-wormer and it comes in a syringe-looking dispenser. We usually give an inch long dose. Some people say give a dose once a week for a month.We give one dose when the patches appear then another dose 2 weeks later if it hasn't cleared.You can apply to the skin but I found that it wasn't very effective. Other people may have other dosing options. We spent a few thousand trying to "cure" my older bitch - dips,ointment meds - but nothing worked until we used the ivemectin. It's a chronic condition so you can't cure it.Stress and hormonal changes seem to be our triggers. Good luck it can be very frustrating


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I live in Chicago too, does the feed store on harlem and archer have it? Panda's a year and a half and he's getting neutered next week so hopefully the hormonal changes will ease up. How can I not make his stressed? He is on the Ivermectin but he's in small dosages over a 6 week period. What's the difference between the medicine and the paste?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You might want to look for a quality multivitamin supplement to help keep his immune system fighting. You could also get some supplements meant to help boost the immune system.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Do you have any suggestions for a good dog multi-vitamen or supplements for him? I have "enzymes and probiotics" for my cat but maybe i can start adding it to his food? Would have help?


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

I go Capital in Country Club Hills. ? 180th and Harlem. They will sell it to you for you dog. Some places wont.It's in the yellow pages.If you want to OL me thats fine - since we are "homies". I can find out what and how much you are giving. As for stress - good luck on that!!! Some dogs are born "worriers". My young male freaks if it rains. He lost 10-15 pounds cause he had a sore on his tail!! Some dogs are bothered by nothing , others spaz out at the slightest thing.Try a stable routine. As little change as possible


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

What does OL mean? 

I don't think Panda is stressed at all his life is really not that terrible, he sleeps, drinks, eats, poos, sleeps more, he's very chill for being 1 1/2, he doesn't handle the heat very well tho or running around in it, unless there's a pool. we're on a pretty stable routine....depending if its nice outside he can play in the pool or if its too hot he play's with his toys inside, my dogs usually eat around 2-3 (should i be giving him two meals? maybe he's stressed about not eating a lot? I feed him 2- 2 1/2 cups of dry food with a cup of boiling water and sometimes a egg) we usually go for a walk or go to the tennis court for a hour every night, other than that he usually just sleeps durring the day, he is kenneled maybe 5 hours tops a day? He has open drinking 3 dogs go thru about 2 gallons of water a day?

As for his medicine::

Day 1: .43 cc
Day 2 & 3: .86 cc
Day 4- 6: 1.30 cc
Day 7 - 9: 1.73 cc
Day 10 - 16: 2.59 cc
Day 17- 45: 3.50 cc
45+ : 5.18 cc

I don't know how the vet figured the cc's out but i'm just following his directions, Panda's on his 6th day so I don't see any difference yet...?


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

OL off list - Click on my name and you can send me an email.We use ivemectin { bout $12.50} in a single big dose. Your vet seems to have a complicated treatment plan. 
My lot eat once a day { I have 5 . 2 males 3 females} once it gets warm the rule is before 6am or after 6pm - thats the only time they are allowed out otherwise they have breathing issues - a garden hose at the ready in case of over heating. 
You seem to be doing everything right. Bullies are know for skin/allergy issues. That is their mail health issues. One of mine lives on benadryl in the summer because he's allergic to grass !!!You can e-mail me and we can talk more if you like. If you want the BEST bully vet in chicago - who doesnt charge you an arm and leg - is Dr Frederickson. I can forward you the info if you like. Also I hope youre not paying to get him fixed. Go to the Anti Cruelty Society web site and check out "Bullie Buddies" . they pay for the surgery


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Nu-Stock ointment. Outstanding product for ANY skin issues, and when used along with ivomec it works wonders for clearing up an outbreak of demodex. Nu-stock you put one after you bath the dog, and reapply every 3 days. It sooo stinks but it is outstanding for growing back hair, and helping heal. In fact years ago I had a female go thru the dips and if I ever get another one with demodex I won't put them thru the dips, but will treat with ivomec and nu-stock. The mitaban dips are TOXIC, literally.

Stress can be as small as the heat bothering him.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Is he neutered?


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Yes he is neutered, sorry for my late reply. He got neutered last week Thursday and the vet informed me that the demodex might break out more because of stress, but he is healing just fine and hasn't broken out


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> Yes he is neutered, sorry for my late reply. He got neutered last week Thursday and the vet informed me that the demodex might break out more because of stress, but he is healing just fine and hasn't broken out


Believe it or not usually when they are spayed or neutered it helps a lot!


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

My male had demodectic mange when he was younger. He lost a lot of fur too. My vet dipped him and he told me to give him ivermectin. When his skin scrapings finally came back negative for the mange, my vet told me to apply some stuff called Promeris down his shoulder blades. I havent seen any signs of mange since. i still have to apply the Promeris once a month for the rest of his life. but that's better than him having mange. Promeris is very strong, so if ur thinking about using it id ask your vet 1st if i were you. I know how it is seeing your dog with mange, so i hope this helps you


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Pitbulljojo, are you meaning to tell me that you have dogs with known low immune systems that you purposely breed? IDK if you know this or not, but low immune systems are genetic. 

No wonder these dogs are such a crap shoot these days.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shana I have asked that same question a few times and he has never responded back..... SMH


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That's down right rotten... We should start a bad breeders list or something


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

pitlover09 said:


> My male had demodectic mange when he was younger. He lost a lot of fur too. My vet dipped him and he told me to give him ivermectin. When his skin scrapings finally came back negative for the mange, my vet told me to apply some stuff called Promeris down his shoulder blades. I havent seen any signs of mange since. i still have to apply the Promeris once a month for the rest of his life. but that's better than him having mange. Promeris is very strong, so if ur thinking about using it id ask your vet 1st if i were you. I know how it is seeing your dog with mange, so i hope this helps you


Thank you for your help! Also thank EVERYONE for there help, I am so happy I joined this forum because every day i learn something new and interesting and everyone is so nice and very informational !! Panda is actually doing a lot better so far, he was on the ivermectin for two weeks before he got neutered and his hair has already grown back, I stopped the treatment for now in till next week due to his neutering stitches so he can finally take a bath. If it does flare up again, which hopefully it won't because now he's neutered, but i will def go to my vet and ask about Promeris, I just feel bad when it does flare up because he looses his back hair and around his neck and feet and turns all pink


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

promeris works alright, it's extremely slow acting. Also, do not touch your dog for at least 24 hours after applying promeris, I had to take my old man to the ER for a skin reaction he had after touching the dogs. Invermectin is honestly the best bet. Honestly, you didn't need to stop giving the invermectin because it doesn't affect the way your pup feels and don't stop with the invermectin when the hair grows back, make sure to get 2 consecuative negative skin scrapes.


----------

